# Images Show a Snub Really Is Like Kick in



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...cience_snubs_dc


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Wow, this is pretty impressive research. (Well, I'll edit that to say, I think it is impressive that they _did_ this research.







) Makes me feel more normal somehow. LOL (Like it isn't just me.)I am hoping this research leads to even more help for us. Thanks for posting this Eric. Again, it gives me hope.BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks for postingthis, Shawn; there are two other articles related on the side of this one that go into a bit different detail, but basically same info. I printed it up for my daughter... high school is the snub land of the universe!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2003)

Yup, I think we can all identify with that one.......


----------

